# Entertain Bishop



## Bishop (Sep 29, 2014)

I am bored, WF. Entertain me!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I am bored, WF. Entertain me!



This TV show is real popular I hear


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you like clowns?


----------



## Schrody (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus mustard, that's scary as f*ck! ale:

One for you Bish,

[video=youtube;ymPu2PdLW3I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymPu2PdLW3I[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Sep 29, 2014)

Say, Bish, do you have nightmares like this?


----------



## Bishop (Sep 29, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Say, Bish, do you have nightmares like this?



Yes. YES.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 29, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Yes. YES.



That's.... cool.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 29, 2014)

You know the way you two are going I'm going to end up on the other LOL list too.

You don't like my clown?


----------



## Bishop (Sep 29, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> You don't like my clown?



Why are the scleras of his eyes red? Did he just paint himself with his eyes open and not stop?! THIS IS FRIGHTENING.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 29, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> You know the way you two are going I'm going to end up on the other LOL list too.
> 
> You don't like my clown?



Like I said, it's scary as *_beep*_


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 29, 2014)

Speaking of creepy clowns

[video=youtube;CQ_xaiA6xQw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ_xaiA6xQw[/video]


----------



## Ethan (Sep 30, 2014)

At the height of the space race in 1964, a Zambian school teacher vowed he would beat both the Soviets and the Americans in the space race. Shortly after his country gained independence, Edward Makuka Nkoloso revealed that he had asked UNESCOfor a £7,000,000 grant for his space program, the Zambia National Academy of Science, Space Research and Philosophy, claiming that, “if everything went well,” he would send 12 astronauts and a cat to Mars by the end of the year.
​http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/the-almost-forgotten-zambian-space-odyssey


----------



## belthagor (Sep 30, 2014)

message me if you want me to entertain you

edit: its really not appropriate for the forums =)


----------



## Schrody (Sep 30, 2014)

Bel, I thought you're straight  Not there's something wrong with being hetero/homosexual


----------



## belthagor (Sep 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Bel, I thought you're straight  Not there's something wrong with being hetero/homosexual



I am straight... you just have a dirty mind.

I was going to give him a link to something nice......and I wouldn't exclude you from the fun, so if you want, pm me


----------



## Schrody (Sep 30, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I am straight... you just have a dirty mind.
> 
> I was going to give him a link to something nice......and I wouldn't exclude you from the fun, so if you want, pm me



:shock: Why, I have never...

You're the one with the dirty mind! 







:mrgreen:


----------



## belthagor (Sep 30, 2014)

Schrody said:


> :shock: Why, I have never...
> 
> You're the one with the dirty mind!
> 
> ...



I guess the way I wrote it is kind of badly phrased....I apologize.

..........................still waiting for that pm


----------



## Schrody (Sep 30, 2014)

Nah, I'm not interested, sorry :icon_cheesygrin: :witless:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 1, 2014)

It would seem that people figure Bishop has been properly entertained. LOL


----------



## Schrody (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, only 7 posts until I hit the big 3000! That was fast :shock:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2014)

Like I told MzSnowleopard. It doesn't take long.

For your other question I tend to hang out at the activity screen.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------

